# تعلم معنا تصنيع مكائن الـ Cnc بالتفصيل من الألف إلى الياء



## وليد الحديدي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله و على آله و صحبه و من والاه و بعد ،
فهذه خلاصة خبرتي في مجال تصنيع مكائن الـ CNC المسيطر عليها بواسطة حاسوب شخصي PC و التي تعمل بمحركات خطوية أضعها في هذا المنتدى العزيز على قلبي و الذي طالما استفدت منه و أشعر بالتقصير لأنني أخذت منه أكثر بكثير مما أعطيته ، و أسأل الله أن تكون هذه المعلومات مفيدة لكل من يقرؤها و أن يسخرها لخدمة أمتنا التي تحتاج منا كل جهد و كل خبرة نمتلكها لتنهض من جديد و تستعيد أمجادها ، و كل ما أطلبه من كل من يستفيد من هذه المعلومات هو الدعاء لي بظهر الغيب بالهداية و التوفيق و السداد و لأمتنا بالعزة و النصر و أطلب من الجميع بأن لا يبخلوا على إخوتهم بأي معلومة يتعلمونها و أن ينشروها مهما كانت صغيرة بنظرهم فزكاة العلم نشره ، و نحن نسعى بإذن الله أن يكون العلم متاحاً لكل مسلم فهو سبيلنا الوحيد للنهوض بالأمة فلا تبخلوا إخوتي بأي معلومة لأنها هي التي ستبقى معكم حين يترككم الجميع بعد الموت مصداقاً لقول الحبيب صلى الله عليه و سلم : إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث ولد صالح يدعو له و صدقة جارية و علم ينتفع به ، أو كما قال عليه الصلاة و السلام .

و سأقسم هذه الدورة إلى اجزاء أتحدث في الجزء الأول منها عن المحركات الخطوية و أنواعها و التحكم بها ، ثم أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى أجزاء الماكنة و تركيبها ، ثم إلى الجزء الخاص بالـ sotware المستخدم للتحكم بالماكنة و سأستعمل برنامج K Cam ، و بذلك تكون الدورة قد انتهت أسأل الله أن يعينني على إتمامها و إتقانها و أن يجعلها خالصة لوجهه و أن يتقبلها مني إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء .
و هذا هو فهرس مواضيع الدورة :
كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية Stepper Motors


أرجو منكم إخوتي الكرام أن تضعوا تعليقاتكم و أسئلتكم في هذا الموضوع الذي هو مخصص لذلك و ليس في المواضيع الأخرى و ٍأحاول أن أجيب عنها قدر المستطاع و لا أعدكم بالأجابة عنها كلها لضيق وقتي فأعتذر لكم و أرجو ممن يستطيع مساعدتي بالإجابة عن الأسئلة أن يساعدني و جزاكم الله خيراً كثيراً .


----------



## عاطف ابو القاسم (22 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا . أبدأ و نحن معك


----------



## وليد الحديدي (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مرحباً بك أخي عاطف و أتمنى أن تستفيد من هذه المعلومات


----------



## amraomar (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ وليد الحديدي أرجو أن تقوم بتزويدنا بمخطط الدائرة الالكترونية اللازمة للتحكم ببرنامج kcam وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم إن شاء الله سنأتي إلى هذا بالتفصيل في موضوع دوائر التحكم


----------



## علاء محسن علي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ وليد المحترم ارجو من حضرتك ان تزودنا بمحاضرات عن التحكم الرقمي وعن الكاد والكام ان وجدت لديك ولك فائق الشكر والاحترام


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخوي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## شعبانكو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## the.godfather (18 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------



## mjmm (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و أرجو اتمام الدورة بالسرعة الممكنة لاهمية الموضوع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكركم إخواني على الردود الجميلة و جزاكم الله ألف خير ، و سأحاول أن أتم الدورة بأسرع وقت ممكن إن شاء الله .
و بالنسبة لمحاضرات الكاد كام أخي علاء فليست عندي الآن و لكن ممكن تجد الكثير منها على موقع التعليم المفتوح لجامعة mit و اعمل بحث على كلمة CAD و ستجد الكثير من المحاضرات ، و هذا هو رابط التعليم المفتوح :
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mechanical-Engineering/index.htm


----------



## عبد الرحمان محمد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لا يسعني إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمته لا من الناحية العلمية المادية فقط بل ومن ناحية تأصيل النية لخدمة الامة وإرادة النفع لأبنائها ...

كم سمعنا عن نشر العلم الشرعي حتى تطفل عليه الكثير ودخل لنشره من يحسن ومن لا يحسن ، وتركنا العلم المادي لغيرنا حتى اجلب لنا العار فأصبحنا أذلاء بعد عزة وضعفاء بعد قوة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

فهذا حال المسلمين -الا من رحم الله - ما بين منزو عن التعلم منغمس في الشهوات تراه في السينما والمسرح يسمع الموسيقى ويرقص مع الأغاني ويشاهد الأفلام وفقط ...

و بين متعلم يبخل ان يفيد غيره ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

فأجمل جملة سمعتها منك " زكاة العلم نشره " الله أكبر ، صدقت والله ...

وأنا جئت إلى هنا للتعلم لعل الله ينفعني بما تقدم ، فيبارك لك فيه ويجعله سببا للساعدتك في الدنيا والأخرة ..

اللهم آمين


----------



## وليد الحديدي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

آمين آمين يارب 
أخي عبد الرحمن مرحباً بك أخاً جديداً عزيزاً معنا ، أثني على ما قلته و أؤكد عليه و إذن الله سنغير هذا الواقع البائس ما استطعنا ذلك و ننشر فكر النهضة لنعود أعزاء بعد ذلة و أقوياء بعد ضعف . أتمنى أن تستفيد من الدورة و تفيدنا بما عندك و نرى أثر الدورة عليك بإنجاز حقيقي يرفع معنوياتنا و هذا ما أرجوه من الله لكل من يشارك معنا .


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ارجوا وضع مخطط عام لماكينة حفر ثلاثي الابعاد ويعمل على برنامج ارت كام يمكن تصنيعها محليا (مع البرنامج )لاني محتاجة جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى يحيى (18 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وجزاك الله كل خير 
اما بعد
انا من هواة ال cnc machines وبفكر اعمل ماكينة خمس محاور التصميم الميكانيكة تقريبا شبة جاهز ولكن الشق الكهربى الواصل من الماكينة الى الكمبيوتر لا اعلم منة شيئا ولذلك ارجوا من الله ان يهديك ويوفقك الى مساعدتي في الاجابة عن هذه الاسئلة:-
اولا
هل الدائر الكهربية لهذة المواتير عبارة عن دائرة موتور واحد ومكررة ؟؟
ثانيا
هل هناك علاقة بين اطوال وشكل وابعاد الماكينة بالبرنامج المخصص لها ؟؟ حيث اني اود استعمال برنامج ARTCAM_CNC-Machine_Milling_Software
اي انني لن اقوم بعمل برنامج خاص لها 
ثالثا
ارجو ان تمدني بالدائرة الكهربية للمحركات الخمسة موضحا عليها المداخل للسلوك الاربعة او الخمسة للموتور الخطوي والمخارج التي توصل لمنفذ الطابعة وهل يمكن التحكم بالسرعة ؟؟
الوصف للماكينة 
ماكينة خمسة محاور مخصصة لعمل الزخارف الدقيقة وليس من المهم سرعة وعزم الماكينة المهم هو دقتها .
رابعا
هل من الممكن ان تقترح عليا مواصفات ونوع المواتير الخمسة التي تتميز بالدقة الشديدة
رجاء اذا لم يتوفر لديكم الدائرة المخصصة المطلوبة ارجو ان تدلني على من اين احضرها حسث انني من مصر 
وشكرا وجزاكم الله كل خير 
ارجوا اعلامي بالرد بترك رسالة لي على الموقع في الرسائل الخاصة او على البريد الالكتروني


----------



## الراتب (24 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها السادة ارجو منكم الاسراع في هذا لاالموضوع لانو بصراحة في تنافس عليه كتير في المنتديات العربية لانه بصراحة موضوع ومشروع جميل و يستحق التقدير و الاعجاب فنحن معك سيد وليد و بالنسبة لي كنت و ما زلت من هواة cnc وكل مرة استخدم الانترنت اقوم بالبحث عن مواضيعها و مواقعها علما ان عملي بالاخشاب جعلني من هواة هذه المكنة منذ زمن ولكن سعرها المرتفع هو العائق امامي شكرا لك كثيرا وجزاك الله عن هذه الامة الخير الكثير العميع ولجميع المشاركين الافاضل واقول شدو الهمم جميعا لنقوم بالعمل سويا وانا جاهز للتجريب العملي ان استدعا ذلك ليكون التجريب هو الحكم وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررا كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (4 أبريل 2008)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته العفو أخي الراتب لا شكر على واجب و بعون الله سأعمل ما بوسعي لإكمال الدورة بأتم وجه و أرجو أن تعذروني لكثرة مشاغلي خاصة في نهاية السنة و مشروع التخرج مدوخني ، و لكن سأعمل ما بوسعي إن شاء الله تعالى .

بالنسبة للأخ يحيى فقد أجبتك أخي على هذه الأسئلة في موضوع (كل شيء عن المحركات الخطوية)


----------



## يحيى يحيى (4 أبريل 2008)

اخ وليد
جزاك الله كل خير وفرج كربك وازال همك ووفقك في دراستك ويسر عليك حياتك وبارك لك فيها ورزقك خيري الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## بيت المقدس (28 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الأخ الفاضل وليد الحديدي 
تحية طيبة 
كان مشرع التخرج الخاص بي تطوير ماكينة Cnc وأعمل بنفس المجال حاليا وأتمنى أن أقدم شئ للأمة في هذا الموضوع
في الواقع وضعنا مؤسف جدا ولدي تصور لا ينقصه سوى الإمكانيات للتنفيذ


----------



## وليد الحديدي (5 يونيو 2008)

و أنا في خدمتك أخي بيت المقدس و مستعد لأي تعاون ، و ٍسأعود بعد شهر من الآن لأكمل الدورة و أعرض لكم ماكنة Cnc صغيرة انتهينا من بنائها كمشروع تخرج .


----------



## عدنان وادي (25 يونيو 2008)

انتهيت من صناعة الة حفرعلى الخشب cnc وانا بحاجة لصانع الات لاناج هذه الالةبشكل تجاري


----------



## السويس (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرئ


----------



## abo_slaim (4 يوليو 2008)

تحية طيبة عطرة للجميع انا اشد على ايديكم وبارك الله في جهودكم

انا انتهيت من عمل نموذج لآلة CNC ROUTER تجدونها في الرابط ادناه واي استفسار انا جاهز

مع العلم ان كرت التحكم والموتورز شريتها من النت

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hp9lnuJ8YlU


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الفاضل


----------



## مباركة ياسين (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

و جزاكم الله خيراً جميعاً و أرجو أن تكونوا استفدتم 
مبروك عليك أخي abo_slaim الماكنة الجديدة و نسأل الله لك التوفيق
بالنسبة للأخ عدنان وادي أرجو أن أعرف أين تسكن لكي نبحث إمكانية التعاون


----------



## khdroj (23 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي وليد جزاك الله الف خير انت واخوانك العاملين على فائدة المسلمين 
قمت باستخراج محركات خطوية من ما كنات تصوير الوثائق وهي تحتوي على 6 اسلاك مخارج 
واحضرت القطع لتجميع الدائرة الموجودة على الرابط http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm

وعلى ما اعتقد انها لايمكن ان تتناسب المحركات مع الدائرة 
لذلك ارجو ان ترشدني على ايجاد محركات تتناسب مع هذه الداره لانني لايمكنني ايجاد المحركات في فلسطين لذلك ابحث عن البدائل 
وانا عندي اقتراح بعد فحص المحركات المتوفره في السيرات وهي محرك مساحة الزجاج 
هل يمكنني استعمالها 
وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا وعن المسلمين


----------



## احمد جبوري العبيدي (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اولا اخي اين الشرح للدورة


----------



## قققق (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اطلب المساعدة في تصميم ماكينة cnc تلاثية البعاد فمن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال مسعدتي ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد الحديدي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي وليد جزاك الله الف خير انت واخوانك العاملين على فائدة المسلمين
> قمت باستخراج محركات خطوية من ما كنات تصوير الوثائق وهي تحتوي على 6 اسلاك مخارج
> واحضرت القطع لتجميع الدائرة الموجودة على الرابط http://pminmo.com/3axis/3axis.htm
> ...


 و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخي الكريم لماذا لا يمكنك استخدام هذه المحركات ؟ بالعكس ، المحركات الخطوية ذات الستة أسلاك يمكن أن يستخدم كمحرك أحادي القطبية أو ثنائي القطبية ، و الشرح التالي يوضح هذا الشيء :
http://pminmo.com/6wire/6wire.htm
و بالتالي يمكن استخدام الدائرة التي ذكرتها و التي جمعت محتوياتها للتحكم بالمحركات التي عندك إذا ربطتها بطريقة أحادي القطبية (unipolar) .
أما محركات الماسحات فلا يمكنك استخدامها لأنها محركات تيار مستمر اعتيادية و ليست خطوية بينما دائرة التحكم التي عندك خاصة بالمحركات الخطوية .


----------



## khdroj (29 نوفمبر 2008)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> أخي الكريم لماذا لا يمكنك استخدام هذه المحركات ؟ بالعكس ، المحركات الخطوية ذات الستة أسلاك يمكن أن يستخدم كمحرك أحادي القطبية أو ثنائي القطبية ، و الشرح التالي يوضح هذا الشيء :
> http://pminmo.com/6wire/6wire.htm
> و بالتالي يمكن استخدام الدائرة التي ذكرتها و التي جمعت محتوياتها للتحكم بالمحركات التي عندك إذا ربطتها بطريقة أحادي القطبية (unipolar) .
> أما محركات الماسحات فلا يمكنك استخدامها لأنها محركات تيار مستمر اعتيادية و ليست خطوية بينما دائرة التحكم التي عندك خاصة بالمحركات الخطوية .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا اخي وليد 
اما البنسبه للمحركات المذكورة في البداية بد دراسة الحجم اتوقع عدم قدرتها على تحريك الحجم الكبير 
اما بالنسبة لمحركات المساحات انا اعني مساحات الزجاك الموجودة في السيارارات وان لم اتمكن من استخدامها لعدم كونها محركات خطوية الرجاء اعطائي بدائل يمكن استخدامها تكون متوفر في ماكنات او اجهزة وبارك الله فيك اخي وليد واخوانك


----------



## المهندس الصغير الا (29 نوفمبر 2008)

انا اقوم الان بمشروع تخرج وهو مكينة cnc و ابحث عن محركات سيرفو


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 ديسمبر 2008)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي وليد
> اما البنسبه للمحركات المذكورة في البداية بد دراسة الحجم اتوقع عدم قدرتها على تحريك الحجم الكبير
> اما بالنسبة لمحركات المساحات انا اعني مساحات الزجاك الموجودة في السيارارات وان لم اتمكن من استخدامها لعدم كونها محركات خطوية الرجاء اعطائي بدائل يمكن استخدامها تكون متوفر في ماكنات او اجهزة وبارك الله فيك اخي وليد واخوانك


 أخي الكريم المحركات الخطوية ليست بشكل واحد و لا بعزم واحد و إنما كل محرك له نوعه و كل نوع فيه محركات بأي عزم تريده فيمكن ان يكون العزم الذي يوجد في محركاتك كافياً لتحريك الماكنة التي تصنعها و يمكن أن لا يكون كافياً حسب المحرك الذي تملكه .
أما بالنسبة لمحركات المساحات فلا يمكن استخدامها إلى إذا عملت لها دائرة تحكم مفتوحة (open loop dc control circuit) و هذه الطريقة للتحكم غير دقيقة لأن ليس فيها تغذية رجعية للتأكد من موقع و سرعة المحرك . و يمكن استخدام التحكم المغلق (closed loop dc control circuit) و ذلك بإضافة encoder لمحرك المساحة و بالتالي يتحول إلى dc servo motor . و رغم أن هذه الطريقة هي أفضل طريقة لتحريك مكائن الـ CNC بدقة و كفاءة إلا أنني لا أنصحك بها لأنها معقدة جداً و متقدمة . و بالتالي فأن استخدام المحركات الخطوية هي الطريقة الأمثل لأي مبتدىء في هذا المجال .
و يمكنك إيجاد محركات خطوية في الطابعات الكبيرة و أجهزة الإستنساخ الكبيرة بأحجام مناسبة لماكنة cnc صغيرة .


----------



## ali_ts (10 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز انا اريد تعلم هذه التقنيه من البدايه فهل ممكن المساعده ومن اين ابدا واذا كان بالامكان الدروس بالعربي كبدايه.وشكرا لكم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (26 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم الدروس موجوة بالمنتدى و بالعربي و يمكنك البدء بها من الدرس الأول


----------



## ISMAILHASSAN (18 يناير 2009)

*طابعة الكومبيوتر وما بها من تقتية*

الاخوة الاعزاء طابعة الكومبيوتر تحتوي على افضل تحكم في الحركة
واسهل تحكم من خلال الكومبيوتر ودقة
وسوف اشرح لكم ممكن تستفيدون منها


----------



## وليد الحديدي (18 يناير 2009)

أخي اسماعيل إذا عندك شيء جديد أو فكرة جديدة فياريت تفيدنا بيها بها أخي الكريم و مرحباً بك معنا في المنتدى و نتمنى أن تعم الفائدة للجميع .


----------



## هاله الشيخ (1 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور 
وبارك الله بيك


----------



## حسين العميدي (11 مايو 2009)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى وجزاك الله خيرا 
لكن انا عندى اقتراح اذا ما اردنا ان تكون هناك صناعه لماكينات cnc فى عالمنا العربى اقترح ان يتم الاتى ان نقوم بأستيراد مواتير من شركات كبيره مثل فانوك والكنترول كذلك ونقوم باستيراد السبيندل وكذلك استيراد جسم الماكينه ونفوم بتجميع الماكينه عندنا فى ارضنا ولا بأس ان يكون هذا المشروع تحت رعايه شركات تعمل فى مجال تصنيع هذه الماكينات وفى اثناء العمل على هذا الامر نقوم بالاستغناء عن ما نقوم استيراده ونقوم نحن بتصنيعه خطوه خطوه وهكذا يمكننا فى فتره وجيزه ان تكون لنا يد قويه فى صناعه ماكينات cnc


----------



## محمد محمود عط عطية (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على البداء فين الباقى


----------



## uuum9999 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

حشرك الله مع الصالحين اخي الكريم


----------



## hozen (20 يناير 2010)

يتبقى على ما ارى البرنامج و الميكانيكه 
الله الموفق


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على مجهودك اخى الفاضل


----------



## أحمد جمعه رمضان (17 مارس 2010)

*أين الرابط*

:14: شكراً على هزا المجهود الرائع :14:


ولاكنى لا أجد روابط لهزا الموضوع


----------



## Ahmed Aboukila (4 أبريل 2010)

شكراً أخوانى المسلمين


----------



## ههشام (31 يوليو 2010)

المحترم الاخ وليد يوجد فى الاسواق مواتير تسمىstep motor ,servo motor ممكن تقولى تركب ازاى على الماكينة, بمعنى آخر محتاج احول مخرطة من عادى الى cnc


----------



## المهندس فراس2 (23 أغسطس 2010)

*كيف رسم تصميم الدائره الجسريه*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله تعال وبركاته
مممممممممممممممممممممممممكن لوسمحتو اعرف كيف رسم تصميم الدوائر الجسريه والي عنده اي معلومات او كتب ياريت يساعدنا فيها بتكونو مشكورين على هذا المساعد
شكراً


----------



## احمدعباده (18 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام حمامي (23 مارس 2011)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الكرم يونس (23 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا . أبدأ و نحن معك*


----------



## a7med4u (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## شعبان مجدى مطاوع (14 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mopeen (7 يناير 2012)

thanks with my great respect


----------



## abdullabajaber (20 يونيو 2012)

الاخ/ وليد الحديدى
تحية طيبة
اريد ان اصنع مكينة cnc من الخشب وباقل تكلفه ممكنه فى البيت وان يكون كل المواد متوفره عندنا وان تكون ثلاثية المحاور واريد منك مساعدتى فى تصنيعها وان تعمل بمقاسات من حجم 10*15سم الى حجم 2قدم*4قدم وارجوا منك ان تعطين الرسم بمقاسات واضحة وان تكون بالسنتمتر ومقاسات المحركات الخطوية وما هى الاشياء الاخرى التى احتاج لها واجود انواع المحركات واذا كان عندك عنوان شركة لباقى المعدات وباسعار طيبة فارجوا منك افادتى بها كما ارجوا منك نوع البرنامج وطريقة تشغيله واين اجده.واتمنى من الله ان اجد هذه الاشياء فى دولة عربية
اخى انا اسف طولت عليك الرساله
وجذاك الله عن كل خير
اخوك/ عبدالله باجابر 
تلفون 00971501031322


----------



## abdullabajaber (20 يونيو 2012)

اخوانى فى المنتدى 
نفعنا الله واياكم فى هذا المنتد 
وجذاكم الله الف الف خير


----------



## adnan salha (6 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## touilass (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع و لكن هل ممكن ان تضع لنا روابط الدروس 
و أكرر شكري على الموضوع


----------



## محمود محمد بهي (11 أبريل 2015)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لك علي مجهودك


----------

